# Advise motors for "GARBIN 43 DX UMI"



## solion (Nov 25, 2011)

Kindly ask you to advise motors suitable for "GARBIN 43 DX UMI" ovens.

Don't "send" me to GARBIN itself, please. I have double sad experience cooperating with them. I ordered twice spares from them.

First time (it was in 2009) they didn't add to the parcel soft material and all spares were ruined.









Exchange for broken spares came only a month later, and I had to buy a DOUBLE set of ovens (otherwise my production would have been frozen for a month more). So I lost time (when I was waiting for spares which came broken) and money (I ceased to supply bakery to several restaurants and they refused from my company and broke contracts; also - I had to buy several ovens).

Second time I ordered spares at GARBIN 5 weeks ago. I've paid for spares and for URGENT EXPRESS delivery of spares. A month has passed after they "sent" me my order and... it turned out that my parcel is still in Italy...

So, please, recommend me suitable motors, I need them desperately.


----------

